# Would you put a pink collar on a male cat?



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

I need a new collar for my male cat (Mango), and I think pink would look best on him. I was originally going to get pink for my other male cat, but DH protested, so he'll get red. Mango is my cat (or rather, I'm his person!), though, so I can do what I want!

:lol: 

I keep telling DH that pink was "the" color for boys in the early 20th century. Mango will just be old school!

I don't get the whole color = gender anyway. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you seen how Tim is dressing Rocket lately? :wink:


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Pink is in! 
Felix has a pink collar with spikes that he wears when we go for a walk. So sexy, so manly :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> Have you seen how Tim is dressing Rocket lately? :wink:


 :lol: :lol: .... after seeing that, I'm sure a pink collar will be just fine!!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

YES! I encourage it with breast cancer collars everyday!!! I also have made my boyfriend and my son wear pink shirts!! Do IT!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

And we have a few stories around here of male cats being misgendered and given girly names, which were kept even after the error was brought to light.

A pink collar would show that he's comfortable with his masculinity and doesn't have a thing to prove to anyone! :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

My boy, Gracie, is fine with a pink collar 8O .


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I think it's good for all men to be in touch with their femine side - I say pink would look lovely


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

Leazie said:


> My boy, Gracie, is fine with a pink collar 8O .


 :lol: 

That is just too funny Leazie!!!!!


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

I want pics of these kitties in their pink collars! 

(And Marie, YES, I have seen Rocket in his new floral gear. Too cute!)


----------



## Heffer Wolfe (Mar 2, 2007)

My lone female moggy kitten has a blue training collar like her brother. 


But that's because I only found out her true gender last week after months of living with me.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

My kitten ,Chester, fashions a purple hand-me-down harness that is accentuated with butterflies. I don't see anything wrong with a pink collar.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

I would, and Have. A shelter guy, an ENORMOUS black & white DLH called Mr. Bojangles...the cat had a seriously evil disposition when I met him, though after I had him anesthetized and dematted him, then moved him to a bigger cage, his attitude improved immensely (this cat had the BIGGEST teeth I'd ever seen...I said to the manager "are we sure he's not really a dog?" They were HUGE!).

Anyhow, he had a bad rep, no one liked him much because he was so testy, so once I saw him starting to make progress, I put a girly pink collar on him. Suddenly, everyone started treating him like a girl-kitty, and he really seemed to respond to the different expectations (gentler, more docile, less violent). Just a strange experiment on my part.


----------



## Paloma (Apr 3, 2007)

Gudewife said:


> I put a girly pink collar on him. Suddenly, everyone started treating him like a girl-kitty, and he really seemed to respond to the different expectations (gentler, more docile, less violent). Just a strange experiment on my part.


 Very cool!


----------

